# Wird Trusted Shops zur Vertragsfalle umgebaut?



## Nebelwolf ✟ (9 April 2018)

Nach einem Onlinekauf bei Obi wurde mir die Absicherung der Kaufes via Trusted Shops angeboten:






Aus meiner Erinnerung weiß ich, daß es eine Art Versicherung war, die gegen den Ausfall des Händlers geschützt hat. Der Händler hat dafür eine Gebühr an Trusted Shops gezahlt. Heute lese ich nun folgenden unscheinbaren, in grau gehaltenen Satz neben dem "Jetzt kostenlos nutzen"-Button:





> *Gute Gründe für den Käuferschutz *
> Der Trusted Shops Käuferschutz sichert Sie 30 Tage gegen Kaufpreisverlust bis 100 EUR ab und schützt Sie bei Nicht-Lieferung und Nicht-Erstattung.



Wie bitte? Der Käuferschutz gilt nur noch für Kleinbeträge bis 100 Euro? Was ist mit Leuten, die Kameras oder Smartphones für über 1.000 Euro kaufen? Es wird mit einem Käuferschutz geworben, der mittels unscheinbarer grauer Schrift auf 100 Euro beschränkt wird. - Im traditionellen Design klassischer Abofallen!

Schaut man sich die AGB von Trusted Shops an, dann wird klar, daß man keine irgendwie geartete Versicherung gegen den Verlust des gezahlten Geldes abschließt, sondern bei Trusted Shops Mitglied im Tarif "Basic" wird. - Wer den Kauf eines teuren Produktes über Trusted Shops absichern möchte, muß einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abschließen.

Die Aussage von Obi ist in diesem Zusammenhang äußerst problematisch:


> Als zusätzlichen Service bieten wir Ihnen den Trusted Shops Käuferschutz an. Wir übernehmen alle Kosten dieser Garantie, Sie müssen sich lediglich anmelden.



Mein Fazit: Trusted Shops ist tot und Obi hat es noch nicht begriffen!

Nebelwolf


----------



## jupp11 (9 April 2018)

> Die PLUS Mitgliedschaft
> 4.1. Neben den Leistungen der BASIC Mitgliedschaft
> erhalten Sie die Trusted  Shops Garantie gem.
> Ziff. 7. •
> ...


Was die kostet, hab ich nicht finden können.


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2018)

Ist ja ähnlich, wie bei PayPal: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/paypal-und-der-kaeuferschutz.55087/


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2018)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Nach einem Onlinekauf bei Obi


Wenn nicht eine Vermutung im Raum liegt, dass Obi zeitnah insolvent gehen würde, hätte ich persönlich keine Bedenken, auch ohne Trusted Shops dort einzukaufen. Ist schon lächerlich, Trusted Shops bieten eigentlich überwiegend die Branchenriesen oder als Fälschung die Fakeshops an.

Dabei ist Trusted Shops auch nur wieder eine gigantische Datensammelmaschine.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (9 April 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Was die kostet, hab ich nicht finden können.



Die Plus-Mitgliedschaft kostet rund 30 Euro/Jahr, und ist jeweils zum Ablauf des Vertragsjahres kündbar. Natürlich ist dieser Trusted Shops Käuferschutz völlig überflüssig. 

Wo für Obi der Vorteil liegt, wenn man seinen Kunden erzählt, daß man kein vertrauenswürdiger Händler wäre, und die Kunden stattdessen aufgefordert wird eine zumindest teilweise kostenpflichtige Käuferschutz-Mitgliedschaft abzuschließen ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Der Kunde will die Ware nicht nur erhalten, sondern hat auch 6/24 Monate Gewährleistungsansprüche gegenüber den Händler. Ein Punkt um den sich alle Käuferschutzanbieter herumdrücken. Im Falle einer Pleite kann er beim Händler keine Produktmängel reklamieren.

Es wäre jetzt noch spannend zu erfahren, wie sich Obi verhält, wenn der Warenwert über 100 Euro liegt. Wird die 30 Euro/Jahr Mitgliedschaft empfohlen, oder wird eingeräumt, daß nicht die gesamte Summe vom Käuferschutz abgedeckt ist?

Nebelwolf


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (10 April 2018)

Trusted Shops hat den Käuferschutz drastisch gekappt, statt 2.500 Euro sind nur noch 100 Euro abgesichert.

Hier eine Grafik aus dem Jahr 2016:





In der nächsten Ausbaustufe gibt es eine große Tüte Gummibärchen statt des schnöden Geldes.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Heiko (10 April 2018)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Der Käuferschutz gilt nur noch für Kleinbeträge bis 100 Euro?


Das ist übrigens schon länger so.


----------



## Heiko (10 April 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Was die kostet, hab ich nicht finden können.


https://www.trustedshops.de/kaeuferschutz/

Abgestuft. 10 EUR oder 30 EUR pro Jahr.


----------



## Neher (25 Dezember 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> Ist ja ähnlich, wie bei PayPal: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/paypal-und-der-kaeuferschutz.55087/



Ja PayPal hat auch dem Verkäufer Gauner geholfen und ich ging leer aus



jupp11 schrieb:


> Was die kostet, hab ich nicht finden können.



Ich glaube das sind alles dubiose Firmen, die nur Dein Geld wollen ohne Gegenleistung im Bedarfsfalle



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Trusted Shops hat den Käuferschutz drastisch gekappt, statt 2.500 Euro sind nur noch 100 Euro abgesichert.
> 
> Hier eine Grafik aus dem Jahr 2016:
> 
> ...


Ja ich habe auch schon 30 Euro bezahlt ohne es zu wissen, wie das geht, das weis nur Trustet sh


----------



## NNN (20 Januar 2020)

Trustee Shop ist Müll auch für den Kunden. Hatte Produkt für 3.500 gekauft. Lieferant hatte nicht geliefert aber Kreditkarte belastet. Daraufhin trusted Shop zur Klärung aufgefordert. Reaktion lat. Website, wir prüfen. Keine Info ob schaden ersetzt wird. Nach über 6 Wochen, dann Formular bekommen, eidesstattliche Versicherung, und wieder warten. Auf allen Seiten steht nicht bis wann ggfs. trusted Shop den Schaden ersetzt. 
letztdendlich nur wieder Geldmache eines Unternehmens. 
einzige Reaktion wir prüfen den Fall..


----------



## Sven. (20 Januar 2020)

Ja, auch ich hatte bei Trusted Shops einen Schaden gemeldet, mithin 2900,- Euro. Trotz Warenrücksendung keine Erstattung des Geldes durch gamingoase.de. Auf E-Mails wurde von Trusted Shops nicht einmal reagiert und ich habe die Zusatzversicherung bis 20.000 Euro abgeschlossen.


----------



## Dieter B (27 April 2020)

Mir hat Trusted Shop zum zweiten Mal einen Vertrag untergejubelt ohne das ich per Button bei PayPal diesen Schutz bestätigt habe. Dies sind schon kriminelle Machenschaften die von unserem Rechtssystem langsam zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden müssen.


----------



## Chris888 (7 Mai 2020)

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern mich dort angemeldet zu haben. Ich bekomme aber immer wieder Aufforderungen für eine Bewertung von Einkäufen. Also wie stelle ich fest das ich mich irgend wann einmal dort angemeldet habe? Und wie melde ich mich dann dort ab?


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2020)

Chris888 schrieb:


> Also wie stelle ich fest das ich mich irgend wann einmal dort angemeldet habe? Und wie melde ich mich dann dort ab?


Du hast dich vermutlich nicht angemeldet. Das passiert automatisch mit einem Einkauf, wenn der mit Trusted Shops abgesichert ist. Aber man kann sich anmelden, muss aber bei späteren Onlineinkäufen darauf achten, dass man stets dieselbe eMailadresse verwendet. Dann kommen alle Einkäufe ins selbe Portfolio von Trusted Shops.


Chris888 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme aber immer wieder Aufforderungen für eine Bewertung von Einkäufen.


Dann bewerte oder breche die Absicherung ab. Beim Bewerten des Einkaufs reicht ein fairer Klick auf einen der Sterne, Kommentar ist optional.


----------



## Elfriede Reiner (11 Mai 2020)

Ich kaufte letztes Jahr Ware im Trusted Shop. Am 24.03.2020 buchte meine Bank eine Jahresgebühr von 9,90 Euro ab. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, einen Dauervertrag geschlossen zu haben, sondern nur für diese eine Lieferung. Bitte überweisen Sie mir die 9,90 Euro zurück und streichen Sie den Jahresvertrag. Nach erneuter Bestellung werde ich einen neuen Käuferschutz bestellen. Die genauen Angaben lauten Jahresgebühr PLUS Käuferschutz 5e738d3e4801ff0614ca6c07 Adresse: Trusted Shops GmbH 7511975204 Koeln. Ich wäre dankbar, wenn Sie die Angelegenheit erledigen könnten-


----------



## jupp11 (11 Mai 2020)

Ist das an Trusted Shop gerichtet und/oder hast du das hier als Kopie gepostet?
 Wir sind nicht Trusted Shop  und Trusted Shop  liest das hier garantiert nicht.


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2020)

Und überhaupt ist der Beitrag von Elfriede womöglich nicht authentisch. Bei Trusted Shops kann man nicht einkaufen, das ist kein Onlineshop. Aber, es gibt eine Querverbindung zu dem besuchten Onlineshop und bei der Bestgellung wird man gefragt, ob man PLUS Käuferschutz nutzen wil. Man muss nur Häckchen setzen und ist damit drin.
Woher die Bankdaten für die Lastschrift der Jahresgebühr kommen, ist jedoch schleierhaft. Glaube nicht, dass Trusted Shops so einfach die Einzugsermächtigung aus dem Onlinedeal verwendet, da es für jede Lastschriftgenehmigung eine eigene Genehmigung des Kontoinhabers braucht. Also vermute ich mal, dass Elfriede die Genehmigung irrtümlich erteilt hat aber der Meinung war, dass die für den Onlinehändler gewesen sei.

@Elfriede Reiner, schau doch mal nach, wie der Onlinehändler bezahlt wurde.


----------



## TTT (31 August 2020)

Schön das es Euch gibt, merci zur Hintergrundinfo zu TS  

hab gerade bei ELV online was gekauft, da erscheint der Trusted shops popup.
Einkauf absichern, was wollen die von mir?
Kommt nix, dann trete ich ELV auf die Füße!
Klick und weg mit dem Mist 

Servus


----------



## Dora Brügger (24 September 2020)

Ich möchte Trust Shop kündigen. Was muss ich tun .


----------



## klausp (24 September 2020)

Versuch es mal damit : https://www.kuendigung.org/trusted-shops-kaeuferschutz-kuendigen/


----------



## Christian Jedermann (4 Oktober 2020)

Ich wurde gerade von Trustedshops gefragt, ob ich meine Bestellung erhalten habe. Witzigerweise, warte ich auf diese tatsächlich schon etwas länger. Da ich nicht dringend darauf warte ist mir erst durch die E-Mail bewusst geworden, dass die Lieferung nicht angekommen ist. Um jetzt aber Beschwerde oder Rückmeldung zu geben, soll ich einen Scan der Rechnung übermitteln. Ich frage mich wozu, wenn die eh die Nummer der Bestellung haben, somit sollten sie ja in der Lage sein, das zu ermitteln oder zumindest an Thalia weiter zu geben. Auch eine andere Bestellung von Humanic, ist nur teilweise angekommen. Postalische Bestätigung hatte ich nur von einer Lieferung. Ich halte Trustedshops für äußerst fragwürdig - jetzt wo ich durch Zufall zwei sehr dubiose Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe.


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2020)

Manchmal frage ich mich schon, ob die Beschwerdeführer das verstehen, was sie lesen könnten. Trusted Shops ist doch eine feine Sache und  mit Trusted Shops _Basic _sind Einkäufe automatisch bis 100 Euro pro Einkauf kostenlos abgesichert:



			
				TS schrieb:
			
		

> *Der Trusted Shops Käuferschutz: Im Zweifel haben Sie uns*
> 
> Trusted Shops kümmert sich um Ihren persönlichen Schadensfall, damit Sie entspannt shoppen können — ohne Wenn und Aber. Bei unserem Käuferschutz handelt es sich nämlich um eine direkte vertragliche Beziehung zwischen Ihnen und Trusted Shops. Nehmen wir das Szenario einer Erstattung an: Trusted Shops stellt fest, dass der Online-Shop Ihnen rechtmäßig Ihre geleistete Zahlung erstatten muss. Sollte der Online-Shop dies innerhalb von 7 Tagen nicht tun, erhalten Sie Ihr Geld im Rahmen des Käuferschutzes von uns zurück.
> 
> ...



Niemand ist nach dem Einkauf gezwungen, den Käuferschutz abzuschließen.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Oktober 2020)

Gezwungen sicher nicht, aber schlecht informiert um es milde auszudrücken





Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Der Käuferschutz gilt nur noch für Kleinbeträge bis 100 Euro? Was ist mit Leuten, die Kameras oder Smartphones für über 1.000 Euro kaufen? Es wird mit einem Käuferschutz geworben, der mittels unscheinbarer grauer Schrift auf 100 Euro beschränkt wird. - Im traditionellen Design klassischer Abofallen!
> 
> Schaut man sich die AGB von Trusted Shops an, dann wird klar, daß man keine irgendwie geartete Versicherung gegen den Verlust des gezahlten Geldes abschließt, sondern bei Trusted Shops Mitglied im Tarif "Basic" wird. - Wer den Kauf eines teuren Produktes über Trusted Shops absichern möchte, muß einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abschließen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2020)

Habe gerade gestern erst wieder was gekauft und den Käuferschutz ausgelöst. Man wird durch das entsprechende Popup (kommt auf den Kaufpreis an) deutlich informiert, man muss nicht erst die AGB durchforsten. Mit jedem Kauf, der abgesichert werden kann, kommt ein neuer Versicherungsvertrag zu Stande. Wenn man aber oft und auch gelegentlich Artikel über 100 € online einkauft, könnte sich die jährliche Versicherungspauschale durchaus lohnen. Doch wer bietet Trusted Shops an? Händler, wie ELV, Conrad, Völkner usw. sind alles sehr solide Händler, bei denen die Gefahr des Lieferausfalls äußerst gering ist.

Da sehe ich die Gefahr der Verweigerung des Käuferschutzes über PayPal oder die Kreditkartenzahlung schon eher skeptisch.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Oktober 2020)

Da ich nur bei qualifizierten seriösen Händlern kaufe brauch ich das nicht und hab es  in über 20 Jahren
online Kauf nie  bereuen  müssen. Von dem gesparten Geld hab ich mir zusätzlich was leisten können.


----------



## Heini Abzocke (8 Oktober 2020)

Das ist Abzocke !!!


----------



## Heini Abzocke (9 Oktober 2020)

Das ist ein trügerisches Handeln, auch wenn keinen Vertrag habe mitTrasshop ,buchen die einfach Geld über Pay PAL ab wie kann das, das ist Diebstahl.  Ich habe schon mit Rechtsanwalt  gedroht, die Email kommt trotz mehrfachen Versuche nicht an.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Oktober 2020)

Heini Abzocke schrieb:


> mitTrasshop



Hier geht es aber nicht um Trasshop. bringst du da was durcheinander?


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2020)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber nicht um Trasshop.


Soll trash shop gemeint sein?


----------



## Chatzchen (4 November 2020)

Was habt ihr nur alle für Probleme?
Ich habe schon oft kleinere Beträge über Trusted Shops abgesichert und zweimal haben die auch dafür gesorgt, dass ich mein Geld wiederbekommen habe. Aber mir ist es noch nie passiert, dass ich in die sogenannte "Abo-Falle" getappt bin, zumal das auch garkeine Falle ist, denn wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Und wer das nicht will kann Popups auch einfach weg klicken.
Bei grösseren Beträgen gilt prinzipiell:
Bei seriösen Shops kann man auf Rechnung kaufen, also erst wenn die Ware da und i.O. ist wird bezahlt, Einzugermächtigung geht auch, das kann man zurückbuchen wenn keine Ware ankommt allerdings muss man die Fristen beachten und sein Konto im Auge behalten. Alles andere bezahle ich z.B. generell mit Paypal. Und auch da habe ich schon mehrfach mein Geld wiederbekommen wenn was schief gelaufen ist. 
Wer ohne Käuferschutz an irgendwelche dubiosen Shops tausende von Euronen zahlt ohne vorher die Ware gesehen zu haben wird für diesen Leichtsinn oft bestraft und ist selber schuld...
Sorry, aber vielleicht solltet ihr vor dem Kauf einfach besser recherchieren bei wem ihr einkauft.

Grüetzi


----------



## jupp11 (4 November 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Da ich nur bei qualifizierten seriösen Händlern kaufe brauch ich das nicht und hab es  in über 20 Jahren
> online Kauf nie  bereuen  müssen. Von dem gesparten Geld hab ich mir zusätzlich was leisten können.


----------



## AD400 (5 November 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Da ich nur bei qualifizierten seriösen Händlern kaufe brauch ich das nicht und hab es  in über 20 Jahren
> online Kauf nie  bereuen  müssen. Von dem gesparten Geld hab ich mir zusätzlich was leisten können.



Hallo,
und womit zeichnen sich deine seriösen Händler aus?
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich grade vor der Entscheidung stehe einen Vertrag für dieses Gütesiegel abzuschließen oder nicht.
Es zeichnet sich leider immer mehr ab, dass die Kunden diese Siegel beachten und danach kaufen.
Als seriöser Shop erkennt mich somit aktuell niemand.

Bin auf deine Antwort gespannt!


----------



## BenTigger (5 November 2020)

Ein Gütesiegel sagt nichts über einen Shop aus, da die unehrlichen Shops diese ohne Genehmigung auch nutzen.
Wer Ahnung hat und nicht dem Geiz ist Geil Fieber verfallen ist, orientiert sich am Impressum, Zahlungsmodalitäten und Berichte im Internet dazu.
Ein Shop, der als Zahlungsart z.B. nicht auf Vorkasse besteht, sondern z.B. Lastschrift oder Zahlen nach Erhalt der Ware (auf Rechnung) anbietet, ist mir sofort sympathisch. 
Dazu die Waren noch im realen Preissegment spricht auch für den Laden.
Wer ein z.B. ein IPhone 11 neu im schnäppchenangebot für 99,99€ auf vorkasse anbietet, der hat nur eines im Sinn,  mich um mein Geld erleichtern, ohne was dafür zu liefern. Da werde ich garantiert nicht zuschlagen.
Da gibt es aber auch genug andere, bei denen dann sofort der Verstand aussetzt.


----------



## jupp11 (5 November 2020)

Wenn Bewertungen krass auseinander klaffen, d.h.  einerseits  Kurzkommentare  mit "Super!"  und  
andererseits negativ mit   ausführlichen Schilderungen  sollte man die Finger davon lassen. 
Die Jubelarien sind fast immer  gefakt.


----------



## DasBoard (9 Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit TS und in die angebliche Abofalle bin ich auch nicht getappt. Wie immer gilt, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Das TS Siegel darf man übrigens nicht einfach so implementieren, oft gibt es auch Shops, die das einfach auf die Website kopieren. Ein richtiges TS-Siegel kann man anklicken und man wird auf die Seite von TS weitergeleitet, da stehen auch alle Infos zum Shop. Wie lange schon zertifiziert etc. 

Fake Shops sind mittlerweile so gut aufgestellt sogar mit Impressum verschiedenen Zahlungsmethoden, da erkennt man auf den ersten und vllt. auch auf den 2ten Blick nicht immer direkt, ob der Shop seriös ist.

Übrigens kann man die Absicherung ganz schnell beenden und eine Bewertung kann man auch mit nur einem Klick verweigern, wenn man keine Lust darauf...


----------



## BenTigger (10 Dezember 2020)

DasBoard schrieb:


> Fake Shops sind mittlerweile so gut aufgestellt sogar mit Impressum verschiedenen Zahlungsmethoden, da erkennt man auf den ersten und vllt. auch auf den 2ten Blick nicht immer direkt, ob der Shop seriös ist.


Verschiedene Zahlungsmethoden ist keine aussage über einen sicheren Shop, aber wenn ich auf Rechnung NACH ERHALT der Ware zahlen kann, bin ich auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite. 
Kein unseriöser Shop bietet das an, da ja erst die Ware geprüft werden kann, (wenn sie denn ankommt), bevor man auf Schmu hereinfällt.

(Schmu = Norddeutsch für niederwertiges


----------



## Freistill (18 Januar 2021)

TTT schrieb:


> Schön das es Euch gibt, merci zur Hintergrundinfo zu TS
> 
> hab gerade bei ELV online was gekauft, da erscheint der Trusted shops popup.
> Einkauf absichern, was wollen die von mir?
> ...


Nur kann hier TS durchaus helfen und auf den Händler massiver einwirken. Und alleine kann ein auf die Füße treten sich sehr in die Länge ziehen.


----------



## Freistill (18 Januar 2021)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Verschiedene Zahlungsmethoden ist keine aussage über einen sicheren Shop, aber wenn ich auf Rechnung NACH ERHALT der Ware zahlen kann, bin ich auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite.
> Kein unseriöser Shop bietet das an, da ja erst die Ware geprüft werden kann, (wenn sie denn ankommt), bevor man auf Schmu hereinfällt.
> 
> (Schmu = Norddeutsch für niederwertiges


Oft bieten Shops das bezahlen auf Rechnung oder als Lastschrift garnicht mehr an...


----------



## jupp11 (18 Januar 2021)

Freistill schrieb:


> Oft bieten Shops das bezahlen auf Rechnung oder als Lastschrift garnicht mehr an...


Niemand ist gezwungen dort zu kaufen. Es gibt genug andere  Shops.


----------



## Gisela R. (28 April 2021)

klausp schrieb:


> Versuch es mal damit : https://www.kuendigung.org/trusted-shops-kaeuferschutz-kuendigen/


Das ist ja noch krimineller. Ich hab's versucht und abgebrochen, weil dieser Ablauf doch sehr misstrauenserweckend war.


----------



## jupp11 (28 April 2021)

Gisela R. schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch krimineller. Ich hab's versucht und abgebrochen, weil dieser Ablauf doch sehr misstrauenserweckend war.


Was ist "krimineller" ? Der Shop oder der Kündigungsvorschlag?


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2021)

Gisela R., warum über ein fremdes Portal kündigen wollen, das geht bei Trusted Shops ganz einfach: https://help.trustedshops.com/hc/de/articles/115001553830-Widerruf-und-Kündigung-von-Käuferschutz-Basic

...und von wegen kriminell, das hätte mit Trusted Shops nur wenig zu tun.


----------



## Peter Ross (19 Mai 2021)

Hier lese hier bisher überwiegend nur Kommentare von Mitgliedern, die aus der Geiz ist Geil Mentalität heraus kostenlos Leistung abgreifen wollen. Nun ist man enttäuscht, dass nachdem sich ein Geschäftsmodell etabliert hat, damit auch Geld verdient werden soll.

Ich benutze seit mittlerweile 19 Jahren PayPal und habe letztens im Rahmen des Kaufs einer Kaffeemaschine den 10 € Jahresvertrag bei Trusted Shops abgeschlossen.

Meine Beweggründe und meine Erfahrung.

Den PayPal Käuferschutz nutzte ich bisher dreimal. Dabei wurde mir zum einen der Kaufbetrag für ein gebrauchtes Notebook zurück erstattet (1022€), bei einer verspäteten Lieferung eines Notebooks konnte der Zahlbetrag zurück gehalten werden, ein anderes Notebook wurde ohne Blu-ray Laufwerk geliefert, die entsprechende Wertminderung wurde mir von PayPal nach einigem hin und her ersetzt.
Offensichtlich gibt es bei Notebookverkäufen viele unseriöse Anbieter 

Diese Käufe, die zum Teil für mich sich als lohnend heraus gestellt haben, hätte ich ohne PayPal Absicherung nicht getätigt. Von den vielen Käufen, die problemlos über die Bühne gingen, die ohne PayPal Absicherung nicht zustande gekommen wären will ich gar nicht erst sprechen.

Aktuell kaufte ich eine hochpreisige De Longhi Kaffeemaschine bei einem mir unbekannten Shop über 100€ unter dem aktuellen idealo Preis per Vorkasse. Diese soll nach inzwischen 4 Wochen nach Bestellung, wie aber im Vorfeld des Kaufs kommuniziert nun nächste Woche geliefert werden. Hierfür sicherte ich mit dem Trusted Shops Käuferschutz den Kauf ab. Toi Toi Toi, werde ich also durch diese Möglichkeit für 10€ Einsatz nun 100€ sparen.

Daraus ergibt sich, das diese Möglichkeiten weder von jedem gebraucht noch genutzt werden. Es gibt aber damit für ambitionierte Schnäppchenjäger im Rahmen des Risikomanagements die Möglichkeit Käufe zu tätigen, die man sonst aus Vorsicht verpasst hätte.

 Happy shopping


----------



## Peter Ross (13 Juli 2021)

Habe bei Trusted Shops einen Kauf einer Kaffeemaschine (910€) abgesichert. Hat mich 10€ gekostet. Der Shop ging innerhalb der Lieferzeit Insolvenz. Innerhalb weiterer 4 Wochen sicherte mir nach Prüfung der Belege Trusted Shops die Überweisung des Rechnungsbetrages zu. Gut investierte 10€? Scheint so. Leider warte ich 26 Tage nach Übermittlung meiner Bankdaten und Zusicherung der Überweisung und mehrerer Telefonate immer noch auf  eine Begleichung durch Trusted Shops...


----------



## Rowi (30 April 2022)

Ich hab auch ein Geschichtchen dazu: Habe im April 2021 Trustedshop-Plus wegen eines Onlinekaufes abgeschlossen (automatisch ein Jahr kostenlos- erst danach Vertragsgebühr für das weitere Jahr) und einen Monat später, also Mai 2021, sicherheitshalber wieder gekündigt.
Jetzt habe ich eine Zahlungserinnerung bekommen, weil mein Vertrag ja noch läuft. Leider habe ich meine Mails kürzlich aufgeräumt, d.h., auch die Kündigung gelöscht, weil ich dachte, nach einem Jahr nach erfolgter schriftlicher Kündigung ist alles in Ordnung und die Sache aus der Welt. Es wird mir daher nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als zu zahlen und gleichzeitig NOCHMAL zu kündigen und das bestätigen zu lassen. Soweit meine Erfahrung!


----------



## Hippo (3 Mai 2022)

Peter Ross schrieb:


> Habe bei Trusted Shops einen Kauf einer Kaffeemaschine (910€) abgesichert. Hat mich 10€ gekostet. Der Shop ging innerhalb der Lieferzeit Insolvenz. Innerhalb weiterer 4 Wochen sicherte mir nach Prüfung der Belege Trusted Shops die Überweisung des Rechnungsbetrages zu. Gut investierte 10€? Scheint so. Leider warte ich 26 Tage nach Übermittlung meiner Bankdaten und Zusicherung der Überweisung und mehrerer Telefonate immer noch auf  eine Begleichung durch Trusted Shops...


Soviel zum Thema Vorauskasse ...


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2022)

Für Trusted Shops ist das ein Problem, denn normaler Weise holen die sich den Betrag bei Ausfall vom angeschlossenen Händler zurück. Hier geht das aber nicht, wegen dessen Insolvenz.

Peter Ross, dein Problem ist das nicht, du musst halt nur nur die Ruhe bewahren und abwarten. Die Kölner Trusted Shops GmbH wird das schon zu regeln wissen.


----------

